# Realistic primary teaching salary in Qatar



## chris_uel (Oct 30, 2011)

There is a possibility that I could get a teaching position in Doha but I am trying to figure out what the salary may be. At present I take home close to £1900 a month after tax. I know that I would get allowances and such in Doha but I am planning to save money as well for the future. I am in 2 minds. Do I just go and then move on in time to the likes of Abu Dhabi and Dubai or do I hold out for something else? I am reading that the cost of living is high in Qatar so if I do want to save, it won't be a lot.
It will be me and my non-teachin wife moving there. I will post again if I get an offer so further opinions could be added.
Thanks.


----------

